# My unpopular LCF / Meyer



## NE.MCH (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey guys posted a thread a few weeks back agnozing over what truck to equip for this season after selling my old plow truck......alot of you guys helped out with you comments and I made my unpopular decision... So here it is ...I also promised all of you a TRUE non biased report on what I think of the ever unpopular Meyers.........so give me the season....then I'll let you know if its any good or not.....

2006 Ford LCF L55 19,500 GVW
12' Rugby Mason Drop-side Dump
9'6 Meyer Super V


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

that is a very cool rig.......... If I were buying a dump that would be it. I love the visibility it gives.....


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Truck and plow look great. I hope you have good luck with them. I will be waiting for the updates as we go through the winter. It should be a fantastic set up.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

You'll love the LCF to plow with and the new Meyers V's work very well.

Jerre


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Awsome plow truck and the Meyer V looks awsome on it. I was looking at them at Angelos last week and they look solid, and strong. It's definately in the running for my next plow buying decision.

I might add a deflector to it. You can add those to V plows, right? Im sure the snow will want to windshield on you if you dont. I guess it depends on what kind of places you plow too.

Are you planning a spreader unit? Angelos was shipping those under tailgate units out like hotcakes while I was there. I was there having a spreader installed. I had a lot of time to look around.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice looking rig, i don't like meyer but i can appreciate the plowing that truck and plow will be able to do!! 

They really need to change their headlight mounting design...they look like insect antenas or something!

SNOWPOWER-yes you can do a deflector on a V plow, just in two pieces, either leave a notch in the middle (so when the plow is straight or in V there will be a gap, closed gap when in scoop mode) or use a lighter piece of rubber for the middle section so that it can flex and bend in V mode since it will be compressed!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I agree very sharp looking. My buddy has the same truck with the dump. He has the Western V Plow and uses a 8' Western Ice Breaker.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

wow, 19500 GVW for that little thing, you should have a pretty good payload. make sure to get some pics this winter.


----------



## tom5301 (Jan 30, 2007)

NE Hey I talked to you before you bought the LCF.Iwanted to know what mount they used to put your plow on.I have had my LCF for 2 years and Iam still kicking it around to put a plow on it.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

That looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!
My new Chevy w4500 goes in next week for its plow mounting. I will get the pics up as soon as I get it back.

Plus. You are the one with the check book. They aren't the ones who are going to use it. So who give a crap about what they say or think.

Peterbilt


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Very Nice truck. I think it looks great.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't understand why I never see more of these out on the road. I think they are a nice ride. I'm curious to hear about the Meyer Super V.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm pulling for the meyer, hope it treats you well...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice truck. Everyone had meyers around here 20 years ago, I still think they are a good blade. Good luck this winter.


----------



## NE.MCH (Oct 8, 2007)

tom5301;419773 said:


> NE Hey I talked to you before you bought the LCF.Iwanted to know what mount they used to put your plow on.I have had my LCF for 2 years and Iam still kicking it around to put a plow on it.


Actually I have had the truck for a year now.....and I searched high and low for a plow that had a mount as oppose to fabricating a custom one......well it was hear at plowsite that another user informed me that Meyers made one....so thats it I bought a Meyers and it just bolts right up


----------



## NE.MCH (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for all the compliments ....I will give more pics when there is snow....if there is snow ....

Snowpower....yeah a deflector will probably be put on the first time I get a face of slushhy crap.......As far as a spreader.....I am thinking about putting a V Box in it.....I can get a stainless locally used at a pretty fare price......I just don't know if I am ready to do that to this truck.


----------



## NE.MCH (Oct 8, 2007)

04superduty;419762 said:


> wow, 19500 GVW for that little thing, you should have a pretty good payload. make sure to get some pics this winter.


The truck is about 9300Lbs....so yeah I can carry about 5tons......but I have put much more than that in it......got off a scale last week and weighed 22,700lbs ......truck handled it fine.... it was the DOT Cops I was worried about


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

That looks nice, get a pic of the side with the plow raised. Does it sag in the front at all?


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Do you have a sander for that thing?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

wow sweet rig the visibility plowing will be awesome


----------



## MZL (Sep 27, 2007)

that things nice, i got a LFC too with a 12ft dump body was thinking of putting a plow on it this year, but will prb wait till next year. 


Quality SR- did your buddy ever say how his truck handled the plow.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Very nice. I would like to see a side pic also to check out the sag. Also, isn't that truck 2wd or do they make em in 4x4? Please let us know how it plows this winter.


----------



## NE.MCH (Oct 8, 2007)

ALarsh;420415 said:


> Very nice. I would like to see a side pic also to check out the sag. Also, isn't that truck 2wd or do they make em in 4x4? Please let us know how it plows this winter.


Its 2wd .....they dont make 4wd......the only cabover I know available in 4wd is a Mitsubishi....I will put about 1500lbs in the bed...should be enough...I plowed with a much lighter Isuzu 2wd like that and it worked out just fine.


----------



## NE.MCH (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll post some side pics first chance I get.....it really doesn't sag much.....I expected it too.... but was really suprised.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

I like the fact that the mirros are mounted to the cab, but man, they sure extend out a long ways.Nice looking rig


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Awesome setup! I have been looking at purchasing one of those rigs with a flat bed/mowing equipment bed. Truely an awesome setup.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

WOW! that thing is tuff looking. The visibility has to be awsome. I can't wait for some action pics!


----------



## NE.MCH (Oct 8, 2007)

*Some side pics as promised!!!*

here are the new pics guys!!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I think that is an ideal set up. I would love to try one some day.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

He may have tried that this morning. I hear they got 8-10 inches up there.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

it does look nice . what was the next wheel base on that truck? looks like it could of been set back to the end a little more.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks nice, I bet the turning rads. is pretty good in it. Id like to know hwow the myers v hold up.


----------



## NE.MCH (Oct 8, 2007)

cat320;424448 said:


> it does look nice . what was the next wheel base on that truck? looks like it could of been set back to the end a little more.


My wheelbase is 113/84 the next jump would have been 137/108 ....so for a 12' dump the 108 was my ideal choice, that way I can keep my payload capabilty high and my turning radius short.....it has worked out very well for a smaller truck....how it will plow has yet to be determined


----------



## tom5301 (Jan 30, 2007)

I wanted to find out if you plowed with it yet


----------



## tom5301 (Jan 30, 2007)

I wanted to know what tires are on the back if they were snow tires


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice truck,

has to be great for front visability


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Did they have the truck frame in stock or did they have to build one for it. As of now I know western dosnt make a frame for the LCF


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Great looking truck. I have 2006 - L45 LCF with a Landscaper bed. The F-550 I added this year came with the poliched wheel and they DO NOT belong on that type of dump. Now that I see them on the LCF I know what I will be doing this week.

The LCF is the only truck that will not see snow play as I like having a truck for other stuff during the sonw season and with the chipper covers on it make a great place to keep things on site and out of the weather. The 12 man shoveling crew likes having it on site too. 

If my plan works and I can get out of the snow biz all togather I will replace my P/U's with LCF's for maintenance. I really like this truck for the greens side of things and I would use the F-450 and F-550 for construction.

Good luck.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

does that thing have the V-6 powerstroke?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice looking truck and plow! What modle pump is controlling the plow?


----------



## NE.MCH (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes Meyers makes a plow frame....and my local dealer actually had one in stock.......as far as how it plows....I just wrote my first test report in the appropriate forum.....and yes it does have the pwerstroke v6 in it......actually its a v8 with 2 cylinders chopped off and 2 turbos slapped on top


----------



## cattrader (Dec 18, 2005)

*i like it!!*

yes its different but i think its awsome!! hows that v-6 run? auto?:salute:


----------



## NE.MCH (Oct 8, 2007)

cattrader;461994 said:


> yes its different but i think its awsome!! hows that v-6 run? auto?:salute:


V6 runs well....lot of power but it is all turbo.....pulls heavy loads well.....auto, and I have tried to be gentle with the shifting as I have heard of many problems with the torqueshift trans.......The truck is still very new with about 18k on it...so I still don't have an honest opinion on how much I like it........if it holds up half as good as my 1986 Isuzu W4 I'll be very impressed....that Isuzu was the best damn work truck I ever owned....but in the end the cancer took care of that.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

Awsome Looking Rig !!!  that meyer plow will never give u any problems. once agian looks good. what some plowinn pics. AWSOME prsport


----------

